# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  loi~ về ghi đĩa

## tranankhanh1991

em dùng start burm , nhưng no' báo vậy là sao mấy pác nhỉ ..........?

----------


## gcat1

help me , mọi người ơi ! , đi chơi noel chưa có ai ở nhà um ????????????

----------


## hong nt

> em dùng start burm , nhưng no' báo vậy là sao mấy pác nhỉ ..........?


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn phải chọn file cần burn đã chứ?
nó đang báo là bạn phải chọn tí nhất một file hoặc 1 thư mục. bạn nên dùng chương trình nero để ghi đĩa.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

